# My new pit puppy



## chinob (Sep 19, 2007)

my new dog buddy at 3 months , not sure name of his color besides tan ,


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Buddy is a good looking dog. What is he weighing at?*


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Welcome Aboard:welcome: *


----------



## chinob (Sep 19, 2007)

he weighs about 25-30 lbs now hes 4months now


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He is cuuuuute!


----------



## chinob (Sep 19, 2007)

thnx all i know about him is his father is a huge all black pit and mother was a descent sized brindle ........he claims that the litter is from is dog and his boys dog which is a huge bluenose pit


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

awwwwwwwww thats the color i want im jelouse now....


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Cute looks red fawn to me from the pict


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful puppy. Can't wait to see what he grows into. I love watching them grow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Buddy is just too cute!!! I too love watching them grow up. Best of luck to you and your new friend.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

that puppy is friggin cute!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's cute.


----------



## chinob (Sep 19, 2007)

thnx ill keep updated pics of him


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok post em up. i love the first picture when hes looking into your eyes with pure innocence, i cant imagine someone fighting APBT that cute


----------



## chinob (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah i know wut u mean


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Cute pup!:love2:


----------

